

Should Marijuana Be Decriminalized Nationwide? – Posner - mhb
http://www.becker-posner-blog.com/2014/02/should-marijuana-be-decriminalized-nationwideposner.html

======
protomyth
The cotton farmers are going to have a heart attack when North Dakota, South
Dakota, and the rest of the upper plains can grow hemp again.

